# Burgrace Hecklingen



## kopfnikka67 (16. Juni 2007)

MTB Südbaden veranstaltet im Oktober ein CC Race.
Clou ist, das Rennen startet in der Burg !
Hier mal der Link dafür. 
http://www.mountainbike-festival.com/ 
Die HP befindet sich noch im Aufbau.
Im Anhang findet ihr den Streckenverlauf.
Find das ne tolle Sache was sich die Jungs da ausgedacht haben.
Nun hat man neben dem Kandel Uphill noch ein weiteres Event im Oktober.


----------



## Firefighter (16. Juni 2007)

Nicht schlecht, ein weiteres Rennen in meiner Umgebung!

Da werd' ich bestimmt teilnehmen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (17. Juni 2007)

näheres gibts auch unter www.burgrace.de


----------



## mtbbiker85 (12. September 2008)

Auch dieses Jahr findet wieder das Burgrace um die Hecklinger Burg statt. 
Die Streckenführung wird nur unwesentlich verändert.
Startberechtigt sind, wie auch vergangenes Jahr nur Biker ohne Lizenz.

Termin: 12.10.2008

Infos: www.burgrace.de


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (11. Oktober 2009)

nabend an alle 

wer dieses jahr nicht beim burgrace dabei war hat echt was verpasst is ne geniale strecke gewesen 
kann ich nur fürs kommende jahr empfehlen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. April 2011)

anmeldung ist für 2011 online

http://www.burgrace.de/

tolle strecke, tolles publikum, super Abschluss 2011

cu uwe


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo


Und wer von euch fährt morgen beim Burgrace alles mit ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Redshred (12. Oktober 2013)

einfache lösung:http://www.burgrace.de/startliste/Meldeliste_Burgrace_2013.pdf


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi Redshred


Danke.
Aber da ich nur manche mit Nickname kenne bringt mir das nicht ganz soviel. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Redshred schrieb:


> einfache lösung:http://www.burgrace.de/startliste/Meldeliste_Burgrace_2013.pdf


----------

